# Wer will meinen Devil Rahmen??



## Kohlwheelz (18. Februar 2003)

Tachschen, also wer will mein Weißen Devil Rahmen, ich kauf nähmlich n neuen! Wieder n Devil, also is noch ned ganz sicher kommt drauf an ob den jemand nimmt! Ich will schon so 350 noch dafür, hat ja auch neu 670 gekostet! Er hat am unterrohr halt 3 kleine Beulen, net wild! Dazu is auch noch der Sattel! Es ist auch noch ein Großer neuer Devil aufkleber dazu für eine Seite in Rot, klasse fürs Auto oder so! Aufkleber sind auch noch alle so Drauf wie sie Waren! Den Kaufbeleg gibts wegen Garantie auch dazu! Also bitte melden wer will Besonders übele Lackschäden hat er eigentlich auch ned!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (18. Februar 2003)

- 1800g
-mit Fatty 1010 Radstand
-39er kettenstreben
-Sitzrohr noch original und nirgend dran rumgefuscht
-11cm Shaftrohr
-Würde noch Laufrad mit silberner D521 und LX Nabe dazu geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (18. Februar 2003)

Und nimmst dann meinen mit Gabel? 

Bin schon am raussuchen infos sammeln Zeichnungen... für mein neuen aber jemand den ich brauch meldet sich nicht....


----------



## billi (18. Februar 2003)

ich hab sehr interesse 

meine e-mail:     [email protected]

schick ma noch n paarnahaufnahmen bitte 

danke


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (18. Februar 2003)

Was willst denn dann fahren @Deviltrial????

Aer bitte kein KOXX oder ECHO bitte


----------



## billi (18. Februar 2003)

Zitat Devil-Trial:"..., ich kauf nähmlich n neuen! Wieder n Devil,... :Zitat ende


----------



## Kohlwheelz (19. Februar 2003)

Ich weiss ned warum ich jemals ne andere Marke kaufen solte, Devil Hält und du kannst alles selber bestimmen, selbst wenn du nen 1200er radstand willst....


----------



## Kohlwheelz (19. Februar 2003)

Also wer den Rahmen jetzt will kann ihn dann sofort haben! Ich sags nur so weil ich eigentlich vor hatte ihn dann erst im endefekt in 3 Wochen zu Verkaufen


----------



## Kohlwheelz (19. Februar 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32508&item=2712035722&rd=1


----------



## TrialatAustria (19. Februar 2003)

Hy

@ Devil was für ein Roox Vorbau ist denn das der Danny's Stem 110mm 15 Grad. 

Bis dann
Sebi


----------



## Kohlwheelz (19. Februar 2003)

Ja in Spezial Cream Weiß! Aber wir wollen mal beim Thema bleiben  LEUTE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (19. Februar 2003)

@devil: du bemerkst doch die ständigen spannungen zwischen den "devil-fahrern" und den "echo-fans".
also: ich glaube ein bischen zu fühlen, dass mir dein devil irgendwie doch so, ...naja, es sieht garnicht mal so schlecht aus, nachdem du ein paar bildchen gemacht hast. bist du schonmal einen geraden lenker (wie den echo oder monty) gefahren, oder schon immer gekröpfte lenker???
also, dein bike ist eigentlich cool.


----------



## ey-le-an (19. Februar 2003)

ich würde je gerne mal wissen, wie sich son devil fährt!?!?!? naja, wir sehen uns schon noch früher oder später mal.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (19. Februar 2003)

Danke, ich fahr eigentlich immer gekröpfte Lenker weil ich nich so der Langlenkrige Volltrialer bin, ich fahr auch mal aufn Park bisl und mach Rail Tricks (fufanu, plant...) und sonst fahr ich auch nur Street, und X-Up liebe ich deswegen kommt sowas für mich net in Frage!


----------



## Trialmatze (19. Februar 2003)

Alter Schwede, Cristoph, was geht'n mit dir???????? 

Warum soll der Devil Frame weg. Als wir uns Samstag sahen, da machtest du noch gar nicht mal den Eindruck das Teil verkaufen zu wollen. Heute ist Mittwoch und das Teil bei ebay.
Nimmst du Ronnys Drecksbude im Gegenzug???

Ich finde es schade, weil ich fand, dass der zu dir passt. 

Ich überlege auch schon ob ich den nehmen soll, aber ehrlichgesagt will ich ja nun von Devil weg 
Hübsch isser ja, aber so kurz vor der Saison nen neuen Frame...ich glaub des wird nix. So nen krasser Ronny bin ich da auch net 

Naja, viel Erfolg dann noch 

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (19. Februar 2003)

Matze ganz einfach.... kaufst dirn anderen Rahmen udn fährst 2003 nochmal mit mit Experte 

Wobei die Geometrie zwischen deinem und dem eigentlich nich so der Unterschied sein sollt...


----------



## Trialmatze (19. Februar 2003)

Nee nee, bei mir werden nur noch Schritte nach vorn gemacht. Ich fahre schon Master!

Ob die Geometrie anders ist....ich denke mal schon. Der Frank hat meines Wissens nach viel an dem Rahmen verändert...

2004 wollte ich eigentlich erst nen neuen Frame!

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (19. Februar 2003)

N leichter Rahmen währe vielleicht gut für dich Matze, deiner wiegt ja doch 800g mehr als meine z.b.


----------



## gonzo_trial (19. Februar 2003)

da helfen bohrmaschiene und dremel


----------



## Trialmatze (19. Februar 2003)

Naja, was heißt leichter Rahmen....sicherlich sind 2,5 kg für nen Rahmen verdammt viel, aber schlecht ist der Rahmen deswegen net. Man muss bedenken, dass ich vorher mit nem Dual Faces fuhr und wenn ich das Devil Angebot net bekommen hätte.....
Ich bin nen leichteren Rahmen gar net gewohnt und dementsprechend kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen.
Wenn ich mir nen Level Boss hole, dann habsch auch nen 2.2 kg Rahmen und das würde mich dann keinesfalls stören, da der ja schon 30g leicher ist 
Vielleicht lass ich mir auch nen Hoffmann zusammenzimmern. Mal sehen. Der Megamo Radical gefällt mir auch saugut...
Ich habe ja noch Zeit!

Nen dickes Sorry an die Echogemeinde, aber nen Echorahmen wird es definitiv net werden!  Devil aber auch net!

Matze


----------



## Kohlwheelz (19. Februar 2003)

Och Matze  Musst mir nen Grund mal sagen, kannst alles selber bestimmen und halten tuhen die dinger auf jeden!


----------



## HR_ONLY_ (19. Februar 2003)

"Wer devil fährt, ist kloppe wert ...."

der scheiß hält weder hinten noch vorne.
hatte 3 devil rahmen.
1mal kettenstrebe gebrochen 2mal am unterrohr gerissen.
und da sollte man meinen sowas hält wenn da cirka 70% gussets dran sind und der rest rohrsatz

ABER NATÜRLICH JEDEM DAS SEINE !!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (19. Februar 2003)

Dann würd ich sagen du hast einfach keine Technik, hart wie es ist, wer 3 Rahmen zerschrotzt! Unfähig


----------



## CyberMAXX (19. Februar 2003)

Das Angebot interessiert mich schon aber gibst Du die gabel auch dazu?

kannst mir auch mailen: [email protected]


----------



## echo freak (19. Februar 2003)

@ devil trial und HR only


----------



## Kohlwheelz (19. Februar 2003)

Ich meine damit der Radstand mit Fatty so ist und nicht damit sie dazu is


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (19. Februar 2003)

HR_Only hats technikmäßig schon drauf..... bin öfters mit ihm trialn.... daran kannst nicht liegen....

>Devil ist eben nicht das stabilste Teil....>ich mein der hatte ja auch nicht euer Modell...>der hatte noch das alte 2.5 Kilo ding.... oder soll ich sagen 2.5Kilo Klumpen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (20. Februar 2003)

Ohoh Robi jetze greifst du aber den Matze an 

Devil hast nich den HR gesehn in Leipzig oder verwechsele ich nu welche!?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (20. Februar 2003)

Klar hab ichn gesehen aber... Weiß ja ned, so viel konte man an dem Tag ja ned sehen!


----------



## Trialmatze (20. Februar 2003)

@ Ronny

Ich sehe das nicht als Angriff gegen meine Person an! 

@ Robi

Ich bin früher nen Dual Rahmen gefahren und war eigentlich recht zufrieden damit. Mit dem Gedanken mir nen Trialrahmen zu holen, habe ich aber trotzdem gespielt. Dann kam der Frank Drygalla an und meinte, dass er mir seinen 2.5 kg Rahmen verkaufen würde. Ich habe ihn auf nen angemessenen Preis runtergehandelt und deswegen waren mir die 2.5 kg auch egal. Nen paar leichtere Parts dran und für den Anfang war das gut.
Jetzt ist die Bude aber etwas schwerer geworden durch den C 24, Scheibenbremse, Gabel und VR.
Aber mich stört das net. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man mit nem leichteren Bike agiler unterwegs ist und ich würde mir auch gern einen zulegen, aber bis jetzt sehe ich da keine Notwendigkeit!
Dieses Jahr bei Expert war ich für meine Verhältnisse gut am Start. Mal sehen, was in Saarbrücken und der diesjährigen Master Klasse läuft. Sogar die DM Expert werde ich dieses Jahr mit dem 2.5 kg Rahmen fahren! Warum auch nicht??? Man gewöhnt sich an sein Bike und lernt die Grenzen kennen. 
Die neue, härtere und ungewohnte Saison starte ich da lieber mit nem bereits gewohnten Setup.
Ende 2003 oder Anfang 2004 kommt dann aber nen neuer Frame (kein DEViL)...

Matze


----------



## aramis (20. Februar 2003)

Wer hat den gleich nochmal runtergehandelt???


----------



## Trialmatze (20. Februar 2003)

Oh Sorry  liegt schon ne Weile zurück 

Aber ich habe ihn davon noch überzeugen müssen und deswegen musste ich ne Art Begründungsmail schreiben...das ich jetzt den scheiß 2.5 kg Bock unterm Arsch habe, habe ich allein dir zu verdanken 

 

Matze


----------



## aramis (20. Februar 2003)

Heul nicht rum, kannst dir ja n Echo es4r kaufen 

P.S. Ich fahr erst so los, dass ich 14:00 Uhr da bin, nicht dass du jetzt denkst, ich fahr wegen dir nicht hin


----------



## Trialmatze (20. Februar 2003)

Ach ja, jetzt kommst du mir auf die Tour.....

Ich sage nur _-BIS SAMSTAG-_  

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. Februar 2003)

Was is denn am Samstag?


----------



## Trialmatze (20. Februar 2003)

Training in LE. Nen bisl City und nen bisl Gelände! Warum fragst du?? Willst auch kommen?

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (20. Februar 2003)

Nukloar  Ich werd mal sehn ob Andre mitkommt...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (20. Februar 2003)

Also ned böse gemeint aber ich will in dem Thread hier mein Rahmen loswerden und nicht eure Wochenendsplannung wissen


----------



## Trialmatze (20. Februar 2003)

Ey hast du was gsagt 
Sorry hast recht! 

@ Ronny 

Sag halt bescheid...per mail!
Wenn André wegen seiner Schnecke net will, dann tritt ihn von mir in seinen Arsch 

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. Februar 2003)

Also jetze bisdu bei mir durch!!!


----------



## Trialmatze (20. Februar 2003)

Ah....bei mir net


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. Februar 2003)

Ich meitn DevilTrial matze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (20. Februar 2003)




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (20. Februar 2003)

@ Ronny >> sag mal wie kommst du darauf das ich den Matze angreife.....>es ging ja darum das HR nicht fahren könne(technikmäßig)>und darum die devilframes bei ihm so oft zu bruch gegangen sind...>ich wollt ihn nur verteidigen....>und Ich denk eben auch das die Devilrahmen....egal wie toll sie doch ausschauen....nicht halten....>Speziel das 2.5 Kilo teil, obwohl man denken sollte das das bei dem Gewicht hält


----------



## gonzo_trial (21. Februar 2003)

Des war ja auchn bissel als scherzel gedacht weil du meintest 2,5kg klumpen oderso


----------



## Kohlwheelz (22. Februar 2003)

Devil Rahmen halten auf jeden, mein Kumpel is nich gerad einer der Sanft fährt und nix kann,  und bei ihm hält er nun 2 Jahre, außer das mit dem wenig verzogenen vorder bereich, aber Heiko hats ja wieder geamcht! Und da war er ja ned gerissen!


----------



## gonzo_trial (22. Februar 2003)

trotzdem warer putt!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (22. Februar 2003)

Wie wars heute in Leipzig? Matze, Ronny und Ara?


----------



## gonzo_trial (22. Februar 2003)

jo war geil! der Erik war aba auchnochmit bei naja 20Zoller...

Heute wars tausend mal besserals letztes Wochenende. ******* war nur als Matzes Kette gerissen war nochdazu wo wir "5Min." früher die weite Strecke zu dem Gelände gefahren sind... Und natürlich hatte keiner nen Kettennieter bei...

Aber ansonnst wann kommt ihr mal wieder mit !?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (22. Februar 2003)

Gleich das nächste mal auf jeden Fall, und dann Rocken wir die Trialer Styler Tricks aufn Skatepark Ronny oder? Den hier...


----------



## gonzo_trial (22. Februar 2003)

Was machstn da? Das sieht mir sehr nach BMX mist aus  Mit sowas hab isch nix zu tun


----------



## Kohlwheelz (22. Februar 2003)

Naja, dachte du willst auch so zeu machen wie n Crank Flip und aufn Hinterrad stehen und X-Up... Ich Bin halt Reiner Street Trialer und n Bisl Skatepark mal Rocken! Warum ned, mitn Trialrad siehts ehh geiler aus und macht mehr spaß!  Naja, dann machen wir halt zum nächsten treffen auf Hinterrad und Crankflip vonner 2 m Kante! Geben wir uns im Wahsten sinne des Wortes die Kante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (22. Februar 2003)

hehe naja so X-Up und so kleinigkeiten mitm Aufm Hinterradsteht kannsch auch aber sonnst da sone Pipe Hochfahren/springen bring ich glaube nicht...


Gugtmal... ne neue Pussy....


----------



## ugly uwe (22. Februar 2003)




----------



## ey-le-an (22. Februar 2003)

bei welchem schei$ friseur war die denn?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (22. Februar 2003)

Bestimmt bei der Kerstin die Klaus aus TV-Total die Haare geschnitten hat


----------



## Kohlwheelz (22. Februar 2003)

Will nun nochjemand mein Rahmen oder soll ich ihn doch als Zimmerschmuck nehmen?


----------



## ey-le-an (22. Februar 2003)

zimmerschmuck (mein 1. ex-es3 hängt jetzt auch als andenken bei mir im wohnzimmer, natürlich nur der frame).


----------



## ey-le-an (22. Februar 2003)

oder mach dir ne halskette draus.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (22. Februar 2003)

Mach DEKO draus... bei mir hängt auch noch ein neues Crescent


----------



## Kohlwheelz (22. Februar 2003)

Bin net der Vielverdiner, brauch Geld dafür und man macht ja auch anderen eine Freude mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Februar 2003)

Du hast nochnen nagelneuen ungefahrenen Crescentrahmen Robi ?

Ich meld mal mein Interesse an! 

Ich glaub aus sonem Rahmen kann man schönen Tisch oderso bauen... mitm Bissel Fantasie auch ne Geile Stehlampe!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (23. Februar 2003)

Jo hab noch eins.... an meiner Wand

>noch nicht einmal das innenlagergewinde ist nachgeschnitten... und ne fast neue Fatty klemt auch noch drinnen....>wenn dann verkauf ich das nur komplett...


----------

